# Anyone know why mama hen would not take care of the chicks at night and let this happen?



## amberrose (Apr 5, 2021)

Found out there were two baby chicks yesterday around 6pm. Took a pic, seemed like everything was great. Got home after dark and was planning on checking in on them in the morning, but since it was raining A LOT, I had a bad feeling and went out to check on them at 5am and both were sprawled out on the ground in the mud looking dead, I rushed them inside and got them warm and it was a nightmare. She protected her eggs so good the whole time so I don’t know why she would just decide to leave them out there like that, unless another chicken did it and she thought they were dead? It’s hard to say because I don’t know if they were like that before dark or not. My other chickens seemed to pay them no attention or act aggressive towards them so I wasn’t worried. Now I have two babies inside recovering and I think they imprinted on me after that cause they won’t let me put them down.


----------



## amberrose (Apr 5, 2021)




----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

You mentioned eggs? Is the hen still nesting? That's problem number one. 

Peeps are too young to understand they need to go in when it rains. They probably shouldn't be out there at all just yet.

Good save.


----------



## ChickenMom24 (Feb 14, 2021)

Poor little peeps! Might be a good idea to separate mama with the chicks somewhere quiet, or just raise them inside with a brooder box.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Poor babies! I had a broody Easter egger who didn't care at all, the chicks we're hatching and while they were pipping she started attacking it, I couldn't believe what a bad mom she was.😕


----------



## Hania41806 (May 4, 2021)

Wait in the first two pictures they’re still alive? Poor things oh my gosh! They look long gone in the pictures. So glad you saved them.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Hania41806 said:


> Wait in the first two pictures they’re still alive? Poor things oh my gosh! They look long gone in the pictures. So glad you saved them.


I know right? In the first 2 pictures they look dead and then somehow they look so great in the 3rd and 4th picture.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

amberrose said:


> Found out there were two baby chicks yesterday around 6pm. Took a pic, seemed like everything was great. Got home after dark and was planning on checking in on them in the morning, but since it was raining A LOT, I had a bad feeling and went out to check on them at 5am and both were sprawled out on the ground in the mud looking dead, I rushed them inside and got them warm and it was a nightmare. She protected her eggs so good the whole time so I don’t know why she would just decide to leave them out there like that, unless another chicken did it and she thought they were dead? It’s hard to say because I don’t know if they were like that before dark or not. My other chickens seemed to pay them no attention or act aggressive towards them so I wasn’t worried. Now I have two babies inside recovering and I think they imprinted on me after that cause they won’t let me put them down.
> View attachment 42935
> View attachment 42936


What the .. that is scary I feel so bad for the chicks Omg


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Anymore updates of them @amberrose?


----------



## amberrose (Apr 5, 2021)

I don’t even want to comment on here because the thought of how much I miss those chicks is just ridiculous and sickening, even today. They were the coolest chicks ever! (They both died FOR UNKNOWN REASONS) about a day and a half later!  I couldn’t look at my pictures for 2 weeks and ugh it was so awful. So, I guess the mom didn’t teach them to drink and they refused to eat any chicken feed and were pooping straight black up until they died (internal bleeding? Coccidiosis? what seemed to be in their sleep? And for everyone who is confused about the pictures; the first 2 are right after I rushed them inside and they were Ive cold on wet muddy ground, and turned on a heating pad while I set up a heat lamp, then I blow dried them and kept them in my hands and in the heat until they fluffed up. They were so out of it for hours, couldn’t stand, couldn’t lift their heads, but seemed to make a FULL recovery, (besides eating and drinking) so them dying is a nightmare cause I don’t know why. I gave them (I can’t think of the name) but it’s brown liquid that has tons of different vitamins and nutrients for emergencies and hand watered them just like I did with my blind chick at that age, and they drank, and even ate tiny amounts of mushy food, but they wouldn’t eat anything on their own and wouldn’t drink anything. They just wanted me and to sleep and be cuddled up next to me. After 30+ hours of me spending every minute trying to keep them warm under the heat lamp (they refused to stay there or accept that) as they wanted me to hold them, so they would cry non stop if I left their sight, so I tried to stay with them and let them sit in my hand under the heat lamp. Anyway, eventually I was too exhausted, had to get some rest, put them in the brooder and took a nap, after about 4 hours I woke up and one was dead, the other one looked like it was gasping for air lying down. Thirsty? I was so confused, but it died in my hands just moments later. 🥺 such a sad story and I will NEVER AGAIN let my hens keep any babies they hatch and I will raise them inside until they are feathered out. I thought it was a miracle, but I think there was some kind of damage from what happened to them. So, after that I went outside and cleared all of the eggs, candled, none were alive as they were my Silkie eggs and the serama don’t breed with them. So about 6 days of them laying more eggs outside, I collected the whole nest and decided I was going to see if I could try to hatch some eggs for the first time in an incubator. I put 6 in, they were all fertile after 4 days after candling. 5 of the 6 serama eggs hatched. 4 were all yellow (hatched within an hour of each other) 11/09/21 and the 5th hatched 12 hours later. They are all alive and well today and I love them, but I still miss those two chicks. They were just very loving and I really bonded with them. Anyway, so it was sad, but I learned I actually can hatch serama eggs on my own if I want to, and 5 cute little chicks will be joining my flock when they get big enough to go outside. Phew. My life story. I hope that helps explain. Sorry I didn’t come back for so long. I couldn’t bring myself to for a while, but I figured it was time. (One thing I want to mention is that 1 chick (hatched with a deformed leg/foot, and I’m guessing it’s that one time I went to bed and the humidity dropped 30% in the incubator during that time. It was pretty stable before and after that. I feel like that probably had something to do with it, but I guess I’ll never know. That chick is actually very active and can pull the leg all the way up to its belly and hops on one foot. It’s sad but also cute. I’m researching what I should do about the leg. I’m thinking about maybe if it doesn’t cause her pain maybe a little prosthetic I read about that you can get, or if it does, maybe surgery. We will see what the vet thinks. They are growing fast. (The twisted leg chick hasn’t kept up with the growth of the others, but still very good appetite and active, so I’m not too worried.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

It's always difficult to lose the little ones. I don't care how long you've raised them. 

You've got the new peeps to focus on now. You didn't say what is up with the one peep's foot. Most of those are fixable if done early enough.


----------



## amberrose (Apr 5, 2021)

robin416 said:


> It's always difficult to lose the little ones. I don't care how long you've raised them.
> 
> You've got the new peeps to focus on now. You didn't say what is up with the one peep's foot. Most of those are fixable if done early enough.


So, it’s not just like spraddle leg or even like a crooked toe. The whole leg came out twisted on the side, and the foot is sideways too. I tried to see what he would do if I tried to just kind of “guide” the leg to be in the right position or see if the foot could be normal and the chick cries if I touch it. The foot seems okay, but the leg is the issue. I’ll post a better pic.


----------



## amberrose (Apr 5, 2021)

robin416 said:


> It's always difficult to lose the little ones. I don't care how long you've raised them.
> 
> You've got the new peeps to focus on now. You didn't say what is up with the one peep's foot. Most of those are fixable if done early enough.


----------



## amberrose (Apr 5, 2021)

amberrose said:


> View attachment 43232
> View attachment 43233
> View attachment 43234


Oops I think one was repeat. If one gets on they all want on. 🤣


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

There is a ligament or tendon that is either disconnected or out of alignment. I need to think on this a bit and do a search to see if I can find anything. 

The knee looks odd. Does it look the same as the other?


----------



## amberrose (Apr 5, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> Poor babies! I had a broody Easter egger who didn't care at all, the chicks we're hatching and while they were pipping she started attacking it, I couldn't believe what a bad mom she was.


Oh my god. I don’t think I would let her sit on eggs 🤣 I’ve never experienced that, but eek.


----------



## amberrose (Apr 5, 2021)

robin416 said:


> There is a ligament or tendon that is either disconnected or out of alignment. I need to think on this a bit and do a search to see if I can find anything.
> 
> The knee looks odd. Does it look the same as the other?


It’s really hard to say (since he won’t let me move it at all and keeps it pulled into his fluff, but everything online I’ve read says I have to wait till he’s older to correct it with surgery to fix it, and if it. Any be fixed you can get a prosthetic leg, or het it amputated and sometimes they are good with one foot or you can get a leg out on.


----------



## amberrose (Apr 5, 2021)

I’ve spent a lot of time holding this little one and watching him and at first I thought he was crying because he was in pain, and I was freaking out because the thought of having to “cull” is not something I could ever do, so I would have to take to the vet for that honestly. (I know, I’m weak) but after holding and observing, he’s not peeping because it’s hurting, he’s peeping because he can’t get comfy and because he wants to scratch I think and doesn’t know how to stand strongly on one foot. I say he’s not hurting only because I’ve held him for a really long time a few times and as long as I cup around the leg and hold it in he’s happy and will go right to sleep, but if I just sit him there and the leg is hanging or not tucked in or at least balanced on my hand then he will cry


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

There are a lot of ligaments involved in the construction of the lower leg. But I can't see them being the reason the leg is drawn up. Something above the knee is going on. 

Will peep have a good quality of life? There's really no way to know for certain. Is it separated from the rest of the chicks? If it is, that's what the crying is about.


----------



## amberrose (Apr 5, 2021)

robin416 said:


> There are a lot of ligaments involved in the construction of the lower leg. But I can't see them being the reason the leg is drawn up. Something above the knee is going on.
> 
> Will peep have a good quality of life? There's really no way to know for certain. Is it separated from the rest of the chicks? If it is, that's what the crying is about.


No he’s with the other chicks. They sometimes get curious and peck his little toe, but they’ve gotten used to it and he is a part of their little group. 
He doesn’t like to rest though I’ve found (chick with crooked leg) very persistent to stand with the other chicks on his good leg and they put up with him when he kinda stumbles into all of them regularly. 🤣 it’s actually pretty sweet that they’ve accepted him, because before I knew why my one chick in my last batch wasn’t moving, (he’s blind, I know that now, and he’s my profile pic) but anyway, he was bullied too much so I had to separate him. He has no sight in either eye. The person who sold him to me said to cull him, but no way! He’s my favorite rooster. Lol. He has his own little house in the run with his siblings. I think this chick will be able to stay with his siblings (kinda worrying thinking about if he’s a rooster though) just because that’s a huge disadvantage, so we will see. And then if he’s a hen and the roosters trying to breed with him with only one good leg, hmmm


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Certainly getting a rough start. Chances are there are going to be choices to made down the road to make sure his quality of life is higher than the struggles.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

amberrose said:


> Oh my god. I don’t think I would let her sit on eggs 🤣 I’ve never experienced that, but eek.


I didn't know she was going to be an aggressive mom. Until hatching time happened.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

It's actually not uncommon for a first time broody to attack her hatch. They don't quite understand what's going on and are protecting their eggs. Usually the second time around, they're fine.


----------



## amberrose (Apr 5, 2021)

robin416 said:


> It's actually not uncommon for a first time broody to attack her hatch. They don't quite understand what's going on and are protecting their eggs. Usually the second time around, they're fine.


REALLY omg i didn’t know that. Good to know!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I've had it happen. I rescued several hatched peeps when their Momma attacked them as they hatched. One she had scalped. But with lots of work from me and the peep it made a full recovery.


----------



## amberrose (Apr 5, 2021)

robin416 said:


> I've had it happen. I rescued several hatched peeps when their Momma attacked them as they hatched. One she had scalped. But with lots of work from me and the peep it made a full recovery.


Omg! My 4 broody hens still want to hatch babies, even with the cold and even with no eggs. They just like I will make more lol. The babies are so much tamer that I hatched, wow. It’s like they have no fear of me, and now they want to be carried around and if I put them down they start crying and try to jump back on me. Didn’t expect that. Most chicks that I order are not really fans of being picked up, so this is kinda fun but I’m tired.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

In no time you're going to have a flock like @Overmountain1 has. Hers do the same thing with her and the family.

The peeps are adorable.


----------



## amberrose (Apr 5, 2021)

robin416 said:


> In no time you're going to have a flock like @Overmountain1 has. Hers do the same thing with her and the family.
> 
> The peeps are adorable.


Aweee
yeah they really are the tamest I’ve had and the most demanding for attention. They’re fine most of the day without being too demanding, but I gave in a few times to holding them all while they sleep and now they’re like, “HEY! IT’S TIME FOR BED, WHERE ARE YOU!?” “HEY!” LOL it’s so cute. I’m gonna give in while I can because I know they won’t be like this forever. 🥲


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

You’ll be glad you did it this way- they’ll follow you around like puppies from now til the dawn of time, I promise. If you keep it up and repeat their name while you’re holding them they will learn those quickly too. 
Mine come when called individually better than as a flock!


----------



## amberrose (Apr 5, 2021)

Overmountain1 said:


> You’ll be glad you did it this way- they’ll follow you around like puppies from now til the dawn of time, I promise. If you keep it up and repeat their name while you’re holding them they will learn those quickly too.
> Mine come when called individually better than as a flock!


Omg I wish! I don’t have names yet!  the names always come to me when they get a little older. If I just pick names now I’ll forget them, but if I choose based on their personality/looks I always remember.  I got a clicker thing for them to see if they can associate it with treats, and all come, but not sure if that works with chickens. The one darkest chick will jump on my hand anytime I put it in the brooder so that’s pretty awesome. My sebright just never warm up to me like my other chickens. I’ve had (barred rocks, Hamburgs, polish, backyard mixes, silkies, serama) They will now come and get food from my hand, but if I move, lift my hand, turn my head, do anything they are jumping and running away. I don’t get it. If I come in their run they’re flying and flapping trying to get through the fence. I hand raised them inside for a month or so, (got them as day old chicks in the mail) and they really are not taming at all like all my other chickens. I still love them and they’re beautiful, it’s just kinda like being around someone else’s chickens I don’t know, or chickens that never got attention. About a month ago, there was one hen that would start screeching if she saw me coming anywhere near their run. It was so bizarre! I spend a lot of time just in there with them now, kinda quietly talking to them and showing them I’m not a monster and I have treats! Haha, Anyone know anything about this? I’ve spent a lot of time with them, just sitting near them watching, holding my hand in the brooder and trying to be slow and calm and quiet, holding, and nothing worked for them I guess cause they are skittish. I’m wondering if the neighbors kids terrorize them while I’m at work or something. Only thing I can think of.


----------



## amberrose (Apr 5, 2021)

These chickens are pretty special though, Every day they get sweeter.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Hamburgs and Polish are known to be flighty. If they're in with the Silkies and others, the others are feeding off the craziness of the Hamburgs. 

I got really lucky with my Hamburgs. Most were calm when I was around. I even had a couple that didn't mind me picking them up but that's not usual with them.


----------



## amberrose (Apr 5, 2021)

robin416 said:


> Hamburgs and Polish are known to be flighty. If they're in with the Silkies and others, the others are feeding off the craziness of the Hamburgs.
> 
> I got really lucky with my Hamburgs. Most were calm when I was around. I even had a couple that didn't mind me picking them up but that's not usual with them.


Ohhhh, no, I’m sorry, I think my long winded question with all that information was confusing! Lol my Hamburgs were the best chickens I’ve ever had. I would still have them today if it weren’t for a neighbor dog..  they would come when called and let me pick them up and they were the best chickens I could have asked for.

I had 2 polish hens that were in their flock that were the exact same. Awe now I miss them again. Anyway, so all of my Hamburgs were killed by a dog (that had a shock collar underground fence for the property it lived at) and when I noticed he was in my yard jumping on my chicken run fence, I went to the neighbor and pointed his dog out and he said it wasn’t his dog, and he only went to the store and shut off the fence for about 20 minutes. I assured him it WAS his dog, cause I’ve not seen any other yellow labs with a giant tumor in the area and I literally was just petting his dog in my yard. So, he didn’t believe me and I just let him know that I can’t have the dog after my chickens. 

They are not food, they are my pets and I love them. So, about a month later when they were free ranging (for about 1.5 hours) I went to close their coop and make sure they were all in there and I walked out to a chicken massacre. It was awful. No one cared or admitted to anything. Anyway, so I recently got the sebrights, (ordered them online) and hand raised them inside for a month or so, then they went to an outside brooder, for about a month or so and then into their current coop (Hamburgs old coop) so, these sebrights are the only chickens I’ve hand raised and spent time with, making sure they know me and they are SO skittish. Of me, or anyone. They don’t trust me, they won’t let me pick them up without a huge dramatic get away into the fence or anywhere else and squawking (so I’ve been just not even trying to hold them lately, because I don’t want to cause them that much stress) but spending a lot of time in the door of their run with treats, and taking to them like I have been since I got them 04/29/21. They haven’t warmed up. 

They will come up to me (cautiously) and sometimes take treats from my hand, but if I move my hand, get up, grab more treats, anything, they all go running and I just don’t get why they’re like this because all of my other chickens I’ve ever had have warmed up to me. It just doesn’t seem right. They act like I go out there and kick them and hurt them or scream or attack, but I’ve never done that. They don’t even trust me when I’m changing their water or their food, so I’m wondering if they are always going to be my little wild chickens that don’t like me or trust me lol. They are not with any of my other chickens. They are in their own coop and run as they were about a month younger than my serama/silkies I already had.

Ahhhh why can’t I ask a question or tell a story without it becoming a life story? I don’t know lol but what I should have said is, “why are my hand raised sebright chickens so afraid of me and not warming up to me after 7 months that I’ve had them?” (LOL)


----------



## amberrose (Apr 5, 2021)

Oh yeah and my serama chicks are getting to the sparring stage lol it’s cute but it’s sad cause they were so innocent just yesterday 🤣🤪







he’s my favorite and so cuddly. 🥰 and here are the sebright hens. I love them but they are suspicious of me lol


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Your Sebrights are more like the Hamburgs should have been. I had two Hamburg sisters. One was the sweetest, easiest bird. Her sister was more like the Sebrights.

It's a breed thing and there isn't a lot that can be done about it. They might calm more as they age.


----------



## amberrose (Apr 5, 2021)

robin416 said:


> Your Sebrights are more like the Hamburgs should have been. I had two Hamburg sisters. One was the sweetest, easiest bird. Her sister was more like the Sebrights.
> 
> It's a breed thing and there isn't a lot that can be done about it. They might calm more as they age.


I would love if they would warm up to me! Ahhh I miss my Hamburgs. They were the sweetest girls and I couldn’t see them being like this. It probably helped that I spent days and days hanging out with them and bribing them with spiders and other things they loved. One time I fell asleep out there with them and my bf woke me up and was like, what are you doing? R.I.P. yeah, maybe once they mature, we will see.


----------



## amberrose (Apr 5, 2021)

amberrose said:


> I would love if they would warm up to me! Ahhh I miss my Hamburgs. They were the sweetest girls and I couldn’t see them being like this. It probably helped that I spent days and days hanging out with them and bribing them with spiders and other things they loved. One time I fell asleep out there with them and my bf woke me up and was like, what are you doing? R.I.P. yeah, maybe once they mature, we will see.
> View attachment 43319
> View attachment 43320


I miss when my chickens ran to me, not away lolol I will definitely update if anything changes and these sebrights become kittens and want to follow me everywhere like the burgs did. They can’t be replaced though. ️


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I only had Hamburgs because someone was selling his flocks. I'm glad I had them they were pretty special just with that flash of color.


----------



## amberrose (Apr 5, 2021)

robin416 said:


> I only had Hamburgs because someone was selling his flocks. I'm glad I had them they were pretty special just with that flash of color.


Yeah they were definitely flashy, but no chicken since or before has been as awesome! I must have just been very lucky! Aghhh one day I’ll have Hamburgs again 🥲 (I have 2 Hamburgs left from that flock, a blind hen that lays way too many eggs and a rooster who wants my constant attention. Blinky and dembae.


----------



## amberrose (Apr 5, 2021)

Ohhh and this picture is what made me notice his legs… so you see how those scales are lifted up? That’s mites.. I never knew this was a thing until this. I was like wtf and started searching google about it. Does anyone know the trick to getting rid of these? I asked the person who sold me the serama and he gave me an answer about a vegetable bug killer so it’s on its way, but any other tips? I didn’t realize the tiny bugs that covered the snow were mites. I can’t believe they are able to live through that, but it makes sense now. I recently gave him a Giant sand bath (other side of the board you can see) and idk if that helps, but I’m about to put that vegetable bug killer on his legs since it’s safe for pets and my breeder had it on his chickens when I went to pick up my chicks.


----------



## amberrose (Apr 5, 2021)

Blindy*


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Any oil will suffocate the mites. Because most of my birds were feather legs I used Ivermectin pour on for cattle. It acted like the topical flea treatments for dogs and killed the mites. 

Or vaseline but it's so messy.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

One old farm trick is to coat the scaly legs with some vaseline, the existing mites can't breathe.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Poultry Judge said:


> One old farm trick is to coat the scaly legs with some vaseline, the existing mites can't breathe.


Sorry, I didn't see Robin's response, the Ivermectin will work and be less messy.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Poultry Judge said:


> Sorry, I didn't see Robin's response, the Ivermectin will work and be less messy.


You confirmed I wasn't making it up though.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

robin416 said:


> You confirmed I wasn't making it up though.


The old old school farmers used to dip their legs in kerosene.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Got news for you, some still do.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

robin416 said:


> Got news for you, some still do.


Yes, but this is mostly a hobby forum, people love their birds, and I run a sanctuary, so I mostly steer clear of discussing farm practices. As you know, Fossil Ledges is three miles away from a 4500 bird commercial operation. I'm writing an educational grant right now for this summer, we have a Jane Goodall Roots & Shoots chapter for school age children. We are going to do a workshop project about how human dietary choices affect the environment and treatment of animals. This is not about inflicting environmental views on anyone, it is about education and making one's own individual decisions about where your food comes from.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I was beyond shocked when someone told me that's how to treat the mites. My response was not fit to put on the forum. Let's just say I never did it.

Problem is, there are so many that would have not knowing it wasn't the right thing to do. They would see X had been raising birds for generations so they must be right.

I hope your workshop includes that the old ways were very often not the right ways.


----------



## amberrose (Apr 5, 2021)

3 of the babies are obvious roosters. So friendly, the one that wouldn’t come up on my hand (pullet) I’ve thought for weeks, and the one with the gimpy leg was in the back out of reach so I didn’t get a pic of those two. But they def have different dads.. lol. They are in their crazy phase where they want to jump on my hand and back down and up and down on my head and down, it’s crazy. Lol. They’re almost old enough to go to outdoor brooder without me worrying. ‍🤪


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Are you sure that last one is a little boy? That comb is so much smaller than the other pics. 

That's got to be fun with them using you as a jungle gym.


----------



## amberrose (Apr 5, 2021)

robin416 said:


> Are you sure that last one is a little boy? That comb is so much smaller than the other pics.
> 
> That's got to be fun with them using you as a jungle gym.


Soo, I’m not 100% sure, but call it a hunch, I feel like it’s a rooster that is just a little behind the rest. I don’t trust the comb thing nearly as much anymore after my surprise rooster lol. This is tiny my blind “hen” 2 months old, even the vet thought he was a she,







then here he is 2 months later, crowing and acting all crazy lol







I was like WHAT? The vet checked his vent and told me not to eat his eggs for a while. Plus he just didn’t act like a rooster. (Maybe cause he’s been blind since birth) but that last chick in the pic acts like a rooster.. lol. More than the other reddish one, and they’re always fighting. I know hens do that too, but it’s a feeling. That would be awesome if I’m wrong, I was thinking hmmm maybe you’re not, but i will stay suspicious and keep him in the rooster category until I know for sure 🤣







oh and tiny a couple days old. Aweee 🥲


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I don't think I knew about your blind boy. He really changed a ton and left you no doubt who he is. 

It does happen. One of my Silkies had me guessing until she was eight months old and laid her first egg. You can't do the comb thing with them.


----------



## amberrose (Apr 5, 2021)

robin416 said:


> I don't think I knew about your blind boy. He really changed a ton and left you no doubt who he is.
> 
> It does happen. One of my Silkies had me guessing until she was eight months old and laid her first egg. You can't do the comb thing with them.


Haha! I got very lucky? Or I’m not sure, just had an easy time with my silkies. They all turned out to be hens and all broody, so it was very obvious. Lol. 
Baby silkies are the cutest things ever though. 🥲 I finally got a pic of the pullet (I think she is) and the poor gimpy one. He looks so scruffy cause he lays on his side a lot because of that dang backwards leg. It’s crazy how the others don’t act aggressive with him. It’s like they just ignore him (her?) lol who knows. And I had to cut his right wing feathers because his wing is actually UNDER his leg, and every time he tried to get up his wing would lift and he would trip himself. I was wondering why he seemed kinda down. Then I figured it out. He got a lot happier after that. Lol. I still am not sure about him. And by that I mean exactly how im going to handle his issue. He can’t perch or jump, but he can hop on one foot when he wants to, but it’s just sad. He’s so sweet.


----------



## amberrose (Apr 5, 2021)

robin416 said:


> I don't think I knew about your blind boy. He really changed a ton and left you no doubt who he is.
> 
> It does happen. One of my Silkies had me guessing until she was eight months old and laid her first egg. You can't do the comb thing with them.


He got a huge attitude right after he changed, started crowing and felt the need to spar with the wall or the ground, but then calmed down not long after. He’s so sweet. He loves to be petted and scratched. I wanna see your silkies/silkie? Lol


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Poor peep. I wonder if it would be better off without the leg. Awful thing to think about first thing in the morning. Good going figuring out what was hobbling him/her. 

Babies of any kind are adorable. As your pics clearly show. 

LOL hard to spar when he can't see. That had to be a sight to see.

No more Silkies. I got out years ago. Actually I don't even have chickens anymore. A few Guineas and a bunch of quail.


----------



## amberrose (Apr 5, 2021)

robin416 said:


> Poor peep. I wonder if it would be better off without the leg. Awful thing to think about first thing in the morning. Good going figuring out what was hobbling him/her.
> 
> Babies of any kind are adorable. As your pics clearly show.
> 
> ...


I’m starting to think he might be better off without the leg. I swear it hinders him standing up because he wants to move that leg too and even without it tripping him it still knocks him over. I’ll be asking the vet what they suggest when he gets a bit older. He seems happy, but not as happy as I would like. Oh and I’m pretty sure I was right about the one who was a “late bloomer” 🤪







his comb is starting to look more rooster like. And of course this one always has to be in my shoulder.


----------



## amberrose (Apr 5, 2021)

robin416 said:


> Poor peep. I wonder if it would be better off without the leg. Awful thing to think about first thing in the morning. Good going figuring out what was hobbling him/her.
> 
> Babies of any kind are adorable. As your pics clearly show.
> 
> ...


Why did you decide to not have chickens anymore? Just curious


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I raised show birds. Had about 75 most of the time. I simply got burnt out and decided to get out entirely. It took nearly ten years because those that I kept because they were more pets than anything hung out that long. I have my Guineas, going to let those die out and the quail. Same with them.

I can see why so many keep Seramas as house pets. So human friendly and small enough for it to work out well.


----------



## amberrose (Apr 5, 2021)

robin416 said:


> I raised show birds. Had about 75 most of the time. I simply got burnt out and decided to get out entirely. It took nearly ten years because those that I kept because they were more pets than anything hung out that long. I have my Guineas, going to let those die out and the quail. Same with them.
> 
> I can see why so many keep Seramas as house pets. So human friendly and small enough for it to work out well.


Wow that’s crazy. I don’t think I could ever do the show thing. I have quite a few now, but they are all pets lol. I would probably keep one or two inside if I had a bigger house. I keep babies inside until they are big enough for colder weather, then they move to garage brooder or coop, then to coop, but they always stay my babies. Lol. I can’t let them keep hatching their eggs though, as fun as this little hatch was. (First chickens I let the males stay with females) Not unless I can stand to sell them. I don’t want to become a hoarder.  it just almost always seems like there’s room for 1 more, but when does that end? Hahah it would be easy to just let them keep hatching forever.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

It really wasn't for me either but I loved the look of my birds. The girl in my avatar would be a show bird. 

It is hard not to let them hatch. It also makes them crazy if you don't let them. All I can suggest is develop a way to reach out to rehome the excess. Spring is a really good time to sell extras even if you don't want to. You'll be surprised how much keeping the numbers under control leave you time to enjoy what you do have.


----------



## amberrose (Apr 5, 2021)

robin416 said:


> It really wasn't for me either but I loved the look of my birds. The girl in my avatar would be a show bird.
> 
> It is hard not to let them hatch. It also makes them crazy if you don't let them. All I can suggest is develop a way to reach out to rehome the excess. Spring is a really good time to sell extras even if you don't want to. You'll be surprised how much keeping the numbers under control leave you time to enjoy what you do have.


I think that is good advice. It’s harder to get to know and bond with them when there are so many, but so much easier with just a few.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Yes, I found the same thing. The fifteen I kept had more of my attention and I could zero in more quickly on anything different.


----------



## amberrose (Apr 5, 2021)

she still likes to stand a lot even with one good foot. These chickens are crazy. I couldn’t bring myself to put them outside yet with it being -6 degrees F here. 







soon though.







he won’t stay off my head, sooo I think they’re about ready. Lol.







i wanted to see what they would do if I put a piece of bread there, cause they’ve never had people food and they weren’t interested.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

King of the mountain. 

Yep, they're kind of ready to go out. I would worry about the boys' combs and frostbite as cold as it's going to be at your place. 

And oops, being in the warm house this long it might be hard for them to acclimate to the cold.

Did I just give you a couple of reasons to keep them in?


----------



## amberrose (Apr 5, 2021)

robin416 said:


> King of the mountain.
> 
> Yep, they're kind of ready to go out. I would worry about the boys' combs and frostbite as cold as it's going to be at your place.
> 
> ...


Hahaha yes, you did. I don’t even need anymore reasons 🥺 the outdoor rooster combs got a few black spots and I really wish I didn’t live somewhere this cold. I think I’m gonna be babying these guys a little longer and giving them maybe that heated chick thing I used for the last chicks. I’m not sure yet though. I already got heated waterer’s outside cause that’s too many waterers to switch out every day twice a day, but I’m wondering would that be bad too, to have the heated thing that stands up inside a coop and they have to walk outside in freezing cold weather to eat and drink? Wish I just had a barn with hay 🤪 my next house I kinda wanna have an indoor area that I can walk inside that’s big enough for a food and water area and roosts like I had before, and then they could go out to the run to explore. Right now they have a coop with a small run that we attached to a bigger run, but it’s so so cold and the wind here is crazy too. I asked my bf today if we could just build a coop off of the back porch so I could see them from the window and they could get heat from the house 🤣 he laughed at me.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I laughed too. With coffee in my mouth. Although I do get the reason for the idea. This cold makes it miserable to take care of the feathered ones. 

No, the heated waterer doesn't give out that much heat. It's just enough to keep the water liquid. 

You could always build a post type barn. Right now it would be expensive but when prices come down it would be a simple matter.


----------



## amberrose (Apr 5, 2021)

Yeah wood went up so much! Glad we built our big coop before that happened. I almost bought one of those sheds that are on display outside Home Depot and different stores to use as their coop, and then put the 20 foot run on it, but at the time it was too expensive and making the coop was more reasonable. I’m just gonna buy a full body snow suit that looks like an astronaut for crazy cold weather and that’s how I’ll not freeze when I go out there, and have my boyfriend build a bigger just coop that we can put inside the big run with an area that’s sectioned off from the nesting boxes with a spot for that brooder thing cause that thing gets really hot, but away from bedding and perches too, so I can put the feeder and waterer in there close enough to where it won’t freeze and also gives them an indoor area to stay out of the freezing winds and always have unfrozen water. They really don’t understand the heated waterers I found.  the silkies won’t even look at it if I put a treat on top of it and the other chickens, sebright’s will only drink from it if I poke the nipple and make water come out, but after they drink it they don’t figure out how to do it themselves, so I still keep it out there cause I want them to figure it out eventually, but also been carrying small drinkers to each coop cause they need to stay hydrated to keep warm in this cold. I think I’ll be able to stand being out there longer to train them when it gets warmer, and when they figure it out I’ll still keep it out there but unplugged so next winter they will be set as far as water not freezing. I still want the astronaut suit tho. ‍


----------



## amberrose (Apr 5, 2021)

I think Tiny, my blind rooster has Malaysian in him cause I’ve not seen any of the other serama stand like this, but he’s been doing it since he was little. Lol. And the breeder did have Malaysian for sale there. It just looks so funny like poking his chest out and head so far back. it’s kinda cute though.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Recommendation, get the jacket and pants. It allows for more freedom of movement. And if you have to hit the bathroom it's a lot easier with the two piece. I had both when I lived in MI, the separate pants and jacket were the way to go for me. Snowmobile boots were the only things that kept my feet warm. Never did find gloves that were acceptable.

Some Serama breeders have gone for that look. They've done the same thing with Silkies, the head touching the tail. It's too extreme for me. 

Did you know you could put a pint chick waterer in his pen? It would take up a lot less room.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

I wish I could give my sunfish some chicks to take care of shell definitely want them

But she passed away


----------



## amberrose (Apr 5, 2021)

lovely_chooks said:


> I wish I could give my sunfish some chicks to take care of shell definitely want them
> 
> But she passed away


Awe I’m sorry, one of my 3 silkies died and it was awful finding her. I’m not even sure why. My black one. At least I still have the other 2.


----------



## amberrose (Apr 5, 2021)

robin416 said:


> Recommendation, get the jacket and pants. It allows for more freedom of movement. And if you have to hit the bathroom it's a lot easier with the two piece. I had both when I lived in MI, the separate pants and jacket were the way to go for me. Snowmobile boots were the only things that kept my feet warm. Never did find gloves that were acceptable.
> 
> Some Serama breeders have gone for that look. They've done the same thing with Silkies, the head touching the tail. It's too extreme for me.
> 
> Did you know you could put a pint chick waterer in his pen? It would take up a lot less room.


Yeah I have a pint waterer in there, but that day they were all frozen and I gave him this because no smaller ones available.


----------



## amberrose (Apr 5, 2021)

Oh yeah my babies I hatched laid their first egg. I finally got them outside in their own tiny coop/run in the large run with my blind rooster and the 2 silkies. The 2 silkies are not happy about it, but I’m hoping they get used to them.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

They should get around to being fine with a bigger flock. I never had much trouble bringing in new birds where my Silkies were concerned. I didn't even need to separate for introductions. 

Time sure flies. They just hatched. 🐥


----------

